# Has ray belittled anyone lately?



## tl0311 (Oct 11, 2014)

He was on a roll, shit was hilarious what happened?


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 11, 2014)

My estrogen got too high from a Tne/dbol injectable suspension I fucking made.  My nipples were puffed out like vacuum pumped 11 year old vagina.  

Then I rented the triple threat.  Beaches.....Pearl Harbor.....The Notebook.....I fucking love Ryan Gosling....

I took 40mg of Nolvadex and balled my fucking brains out for 10 hours straight.....then I went to sleep....I slept like a fucking baby...

I woke up with a raging hard on the the size of your Mom's favorite pussy plow......I rubbed one out big time to some asian fetish porn.....

I feel like a billion fucking dollars now and am back to 139% as you can see with your own fucking eyes I hope.....

Anymore fucking questions?

Oh and by the way I love this fucking thread.  And I think I belittled this fucking numbnut just fine last night.  

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/t...from-one-of-the-sponsors-Have-water-retention

 All I want people to do is be smart, be safe, and do some god damn motherfucking research before they do something stupid like start a test, dbol, deca cycle on their first cycle ever without any AI, trying to cut at 25% BF.  This is just one pisspoor example of the shit we all have to deal with on here.

Now if you will excuse my it's 11am and it's time for my daily nap I call "midday gains." ...


----------



## charley (Oct 11, 2014)

tl0311 said:


> He was on a roll, shit was hilarious what happened?




..Ray is to stoned to roll ....


----------



## tl0311 (Oct 11, 2014)

Yesssssss


----------



## tl0311 (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm going to the newbe section and referring them all to you


----------



## BadGas (Oct 11, 2014)

tl0311 said:


> I'm going to the newbe section and referring them all to you



OMG..what a great idea. Let's have Raysd21 do mandatory newbie intake here on out..???


----------



## tl0311 (Oct 11, 2014)

Fuck make him the mod of that section!


----------



## dagambd (Oct 11, 2014)

I second, third, fourth, fifth......making rays mod of newbie section.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Oct 11, 2014)

Ray has the perfect avi. Straight up Dude! You never have to guess where you stand. I like that.


----------



## BadGas (Oct 11, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Whoa now, let's not get carried away.  It takes a special kind of person to become a mod just so you know.



Which is exactly what this discussion stems from of course.. Your recent nomination and promotion, was basis of which we now recommend Raysd21 (with confidence) to Mod that section!!


----------



## dagambd (Oct 11, 2014)

Here here


----------



## BadGas (Oct 11, 2014)

dagambd said:


> here here



lol


----------



## dagambd (Oct 11, 2014)

I'd actually pay to sub the newbie section if Rays became moderator.


----------



## G.Reaper (Oct 11, 2014)

We need ray to keep that shit real lol


----------



## tl0311 (Oct 11, 2014)

G.Reaper said:


> We need ray to keep that shit real lol


Fo shizzle


----------



## tl0311 (Oct 11, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UIrtSDVbz0s


----------



## dagambd (Oct 11, 2014)

Ahhhhhhh! Skeet skeet skeet skeet


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 12, 2014)

Subbed


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 12, 2014)

we need a porn subsection


----------



## maniclion (Oct 12, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> we need a porn subsection



I thought this was the Porn Subsection?

When I first joined back in '03 we had a porn section called "The Purple Room", you had to be Elite to get in...


----------



## charley (Oct 12, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Why does Prince always get rid of the good things





.....      at long last, an honest Mod ....


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 12, 2014)

maniclion said:


> i thought this was the porn subsection?
> 
> When i first joined back in '03 we had a porn section called "the purple room", you had to be elite to get in...


like



officerfarva said:


> why does prince always get rid of the good things


like



charley said:


> .....      At long last, an honest mod ....


like


----------



## maniclion (Oct 12, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Why does Prince always get rid of the good things



Around 05 or so a cat named ForemanRules was posting around 200 posts a day and drew in a bunch of trolls that made a lot of good members leave.  Prince had a cum to Jesus moment and decided to lay down strict rules and clean up the forums.  Before that no one got banned unless you threatened another members life and went into stalker mode.  Everyone in Anything Goes would have been banned for life.  Before that we were posting porn in every section, like if someone posted in their journal that they had sausage for lunch someone would post "I got a sausage for you to choke down" and post this


----------



## jas101 (Oct 12, 2014)

I think Ray should start a new thread called questions and answers for the newbies by Ray.


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 13, 2014)

jas101 said:


> I think Ray should start a new thread called questions and answers for the newbies by Ray.



Naw dude.  I need to keep my stress levels down.  It would just drive me to start drinkin again.  You'd have to fucking pay me too much money for that.  I would be providing excellent advice for the newbs.  And comedy for you assholes.  No way.


----------



## HeavyB (Oct 13, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> My estrogen got too high from a Tne/dbol injectable suspension I fucking made.  My nipples were puffed out like vacuum pumped 11 year old vagina.
> 
> Then I rented the triple threat.  Beaches.....Pearl Harbor.....The Notebook.....I fucking love Ryan Gosling....
> 
> ...



Ray is the motherfucking welcome wagon. I am glad he is smacking the shit out of the dumbass that post up on here maybe we can start getting some quality post again.

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to raysd21 again.


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 13, 2014)

Is this rays new log? Kill it brother,  subbed....


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 13, 2014)

I was out of it for a few days.  It feels nice to be missed.  I'm glad I can provide some entertainment.

But seriously.  I read some of this shit and wonder how these people think they are even remotely ready to run gear.

I guess we were all noobs once but still.  I mean I just ran some TNE/dbol/adrol inject for first time.  It was stupid to just try it out.  

But I have to do that.  I am my own lab rat.  Just wasn't prepared for it.  Mentally or physically.  My hair even said to me....

You dummy!!!  That shit and my hair do not fucking get along at all.  Holy shit.  Just too much.  Need finasteride to run that and lots of Nolvadex.  WHich I fucking hate.  I lost literally 10 lbs after I took that nolvadex.


----------



## tl0311 (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm all about the hate. I studied for 5 years before my first go. And still that wasn't enough. Still learning everyday. Gear is easy. Diet & a solid routine are the hardest part imo


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 13, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> I was out of it for a few days.  It feels nice to be missed.  I'm glad I can provide some entertainment.
> 
> But seriously.  I read some of this shit and wonder how these people think they are even remotely ready to run gear.
> 
> ...


Weird...I actually feel better letting my estro run wild. I haven't taken an AI in close to a month, I wake up feeling better and workouts have improved.

Maybe I'm really a tranny


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 13, 2014)

Btw with the amount of info out there, no one should ask the newb questions I see or get asked. Its fucking stupid, guys want me to put a protocol for them and I only started using gear this year in March. I get guys whi have no fucking clue about shit but they will pay me money to get them shit and tell them how to take it, if I was a fucking scammer I'd sell them b12 and call it a day


----------



## tl0311 (Oct 13, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Btw with the amount of info out there, no one should ask the newb questions I see or get asked. Its fucking stupid, guys want me to put a protocol for them and I only started using gear this year in March. I get guys whi have no fucking clue about shit but they will pay me money to get them shit and tell them how to take it, if I was a fucking scammer I'd sell them b12 and call it a day


I don't get how the "what to take" is so confusing.


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 14, 2014)

tl0311 said:


> I don't get how the "what to take" is so confusing.


I know they want to know when to inject, how, what to take when, what ancillaries, get it for me, etc. I'm like do some research, you're not ready, I'm not a doc or drug dealer.


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 14, 2014)

This all stems from the internet generation really.  Being able to punch some keys and get your answer.  Well running a cycle....ain't just a few fucking keys you know.  

It's a very elaborate process with lots of elements to it that need to be researched seperately.  These assholes just want to ask us instead of reading that's all it is.  And they don't even provide us with the necessary info to help them properly.  We have to ask them back questions.   Whatever.  

Yeah I usually like my estro a little on the high side but holy shit.  That was retarded.  I was fucking honestly looking for prostitutes online I was so sad and fucking horny at the same time.  Thank the Geared Lord I figured out what the fuck was wrong and took a nolvadex.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 14, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> I was out of it for a few days.  It feels nice to be missed.  I'm glad I can provide some entertainment.
> 
> But seriously.  I read some of this shit and wonder how these people think they are even remotely ready to run gear.
> 
> ...



thats unfortunate.  you know who will take the shit that your not manly enough to shot...

THIS MFKER. give me that shit. it was outstanding!

 if you added some Ritialin to that shit. I will send this crazy polish chick to your house. She cleans your house with no bra on.  Its a marvel to watch.  you would love it.


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 14, 2014)

Fuck you DJ, I never got mine yet...you have to wait unless....


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 14, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Fuck you DJ, I never got mine yet...you have to wait unless....



are you snipped and did you send pic proof.

just sayin...


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 14, 2014)

Diesel can fucking vouch for that shit I made.  

You fucking guys think I am joking right?  No.  I fucking made TNE/DBOL/ADROL injectable suspension at 80/40/60mgs respectively.  I was doing half mls for fuck sake.  DJ was doing 1.5 mls and loving every minute of it.  I couldn't fucking believe it.  He is fucking nutz.  I sent him some to test for me.  It was just fucking retarded.  I was not ready for the extreme up and down and the estrogen conversion and the dht conversion from the TB and the anadrol at the same time.  It was a fucking joke.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 14, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Diesel can fucking vouch for that shit I made.
> 
> You fucking guys think I am joking right?  No.  I fucking made TNE/DBOL/ADROL injectable suspension at 80/40/60mgs respectively.  I was doing half mls for fuck sake.  DJ was doing 1.5 mls and loving every minute of it.  I couldn't fucking believe it.  He is fucking nutz.  I sent him some to test for me.  It was just fucking retarded.  I was not ready for the extreme up and down and the estrogen conversion and the dht conversion from the TB and the anadrol at the same time.  It was a fucking joke.



not playing. 

I strangled my cawk so many time last week... poor little chap is, well, chapped.

In other good news in the first ten days of rays muscle maker I gained 7 pounds.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 14, 2014)

Ray belittles me daily via PM.... he uses my micro penis as ammo..

...jerk


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 14, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Diesel can fucking vouch for that shit I made.
> 
> You fucking guys think I am joking right?  No.  I fucking made TNE/DBOL/ADROL injectable suspension at 80/40/60mgs respectively.  I was doing half mls for fuck sake.  DJ was doing 1.5 mls and loving every minute of it.  I couldn't fucking believe it.  He is fucking nutz.  I sent him some to test for me.  It was just fucking retarded.  I was not ready for the extreme up and down and the estrogen conversion and the dht conversion from the TB and the anadrol at the same time.  It was a fucking joke.





dieseljimmy said:


> not playing.
> 
> I strangled my cawk so many time last week... poor little chap is, well, chapped.
> 
> In other good news in the first ten days of rays muscle maker I gained 7 pounds.



Its all starting to make sense now.......


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 14, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> are you snipped and did you send pic proof.
> 
> just sayin...


No turtle neck here....


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 14, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Diesel can fucking vouch for that shit I made.
> 
> You fucking guys think I am joking right?  No.  I fucking made TNE/DBOL/ADROL injectable suspension at 80/40/60mgs respectively.  I was doing half mls for fuck sake.  DJ was doing 1.5 mls and loving every minute of it.  I couldn't fucking believe it.  He is fucking nutz.  I sent him some to test for me.  It was just fucking retarded.  I was not ready for the extreme up and down and the estrogen conversion and the dht conversion from the TB and the anadrol at the same time.  It was a fucking joke.


You need to run slin instead brah 

Send me the gear...


----------



## SheriV (Oct 14, 2014)

I dont approve of this alliance...thank god I dumped dj already


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 14, 2014)

I'll be your huckleberry........


----------



## tl0311 (Oct 14, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I dont approve of this alliance...thank god I dumped dj already


----------



## dagambd (Oct 14, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I dont approve of this alliance...thank god I dumped dj already


It's not alliance. It's allegiance.


----------



## tl0311 (Oct 14, 2014)

Ray pm me your box is full.


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 19, 2014)

You know I don't need a girl to clean up after me, or cook for me, or do my laundry.  I need a girl to punch me in the fucking face when I reach for the container of pickled jalapenos.

Mentally I am 20.  Physically I am 30.  But intestinally I am 95.

I still haven't found that special someone....


----------



## tl0311 (Oct 19, 2014)

You should talk to Roid, I'm sure he can hook you up with one of those aids ridden Ebola patients he likes so much


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 20, 2014)

tl0311 said:


> You should talk to Roid, I'm sure he can hook you up with one of those aids ridden Ebola patients he likes so much


racism reported


----------

